# The art of the Fattie....



## dirt guy (Feb 11, 2010)

...is still a bit above me. I decided to take the plunge today since we still have snow on the ground from two weeks ago and it wasn't supposed to be above freezing all day. I fired up the smoker and headed to the grocery to pick up the needed supplies. Since it was my first attempt, I kept things pretty basic and simple. 

The results tasted fine. However, I had to run an errand as they were finishing. While I was away, the wind picked up a bit and caused the smoker temp to rise to nearly 300 after sitting square on 250 all day. I guess it shows I shouldn't have left in the first place. All it did was make both fatties turn a little blacker than I care for. As I stated earlier, both tasted pretty good. However, I still have a lot to learn to be able to compare with most of you.

I decided to make two items today. First was a "pizza meatloaf" or maybe I can get by with calling it a beef fattie. It consisted of the hamburger meat, some pizza cheeses, mild pepper rings, and some pepperoni.








As I said, leaving it allowed it to become a little "barkier" than I prefer.







It did end up with a nice smoke ring.







The real fattie was simple as well. It consisted of combining a pound each of hot and regular Jimmie Dean sausage with hash browns, some bacon bits, and some sharp cheddar cheese. The bacon wrap went well, but I didn't buy enough to wrap the fattie entirely. It ended up being a "bacon blanket".



















I'll be having some more of this with some scrambled eggs in the morning.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats on your first.  With those temps coming up at least your bacon got crispy.







 for your first.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 11, 2010)

Great job on your first fattie - both of them look mighty tasty


----------



## newflame (Feb 11, 2010)

lookin good bro, flare ups catch the best of us.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the looks of the flat one.

That seems like a good way to try it for a change


----------



## rdknb (Feb 11, 2010)

They looked good to me, I have not tryed on yet but is on the to do list


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 11, 2010)

For me, crispier is better than soft. If bacon doesn't snap when bent, it is not ready. Both projects look delicious!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great to me.  I haven't tried a beef fattie yet.  I love pork and chicken fatties I'll have to add that to my list.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great and please dont take me wrong, but how do temps rise from increased wind?  Just curious


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 11, 2010)

Wind gets more air, including oxygen, to the fire causing more fuel to burn.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 11, 2010)

Well that makes sense ( u think the 7 rum ans cokes had anything to do with that question)?


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol toss one down for me.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 11, 2010)

nice job......another on my list!


----------



## meateater (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd hit them!


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 11, 2010)

Same principle of putting the fans with "brains" on the green eggs and other smokers.  More wind, more oxygen, hotter fire, burning fuel faster, yadda, yadda.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think they look great.  Crispy bacon...yum!  Nice combos of fillings.

For a first attempt, looks like you done good to me.  Hope my first fatties go as well!!


----------



## bottomline (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks fine to me. Looking forward to creating my first.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Very well done.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Might be the first one, but I bet it won't be the last!


----------

